# FIXED: k3b beta1 zeigt merkwürdige GUI Fehler

## Erdie

Seid dem Upgrade von k3b auf die beta1 Version (AMD64 stable) verhält sich das GUI so, dass das untere Segment des Hauptfensters (da, wo die großen Buttons sind) nur als schmaler Streifen zu sehen ist. Wenn ich versuche, die Trennlinie zum Fenstersegment, wo die Dateien angezeigt werden, hochzuziehen, "flutscht" es einfach wieder herunter.

Die einzige Möglichkeit, an die Buttons unten ranzukommen, ist das Aufziehen des Fensters auf die volle vertikale Größe meines Desktops (1050 Punkte). Dann geht es so gerade.

Hab nur ich das Problem oder kann das jemand bestätigen?

BTW: Es wurde mit k3b auch qt4 upgedated, könnte natürlich damit zusammenhängen.

-Erdie

----------

## franzf

Hab ich jetzt tatsächlich auch gemerkt, dass das so ist.

Aber es gibt eine amüsante Lösung  :Razz: 

*) "Settings->Panels->Lock Panels" Haken wegmachen

*) Die Panels "Projects" und "Folders" aus dem MainWindow rausziehen

*) Wieder zurück damit ins Hauptfenster ins alte Layout (am besten Projects-Panel vor Folders)

*) Problem (zumindest hier) gelöst  :Wink: 

*) "Settings->Panels->Lock Panels"  Haken anmachen (wenn du willst)

Grüßle

----------

## Erdie

Jau, das hats gebracht, cool, Danke Franz  :Smile: 

----------

